

The Guy Continues to Mess With The Oatmeal - akashshah
http://www.loweringthebar.net/2012/06/the-guy-continues-to-mess-with-the-oatmeal.html

======
antidoh
Suing charities for making him look bad by accepting donations?

At some point does a judge get to say "you don't get to be a lawyer" for at
least a little while?

